# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  طلاب كلية الحصن

## ميدو1992

مرحبا
طلعلي بهاي الجامعه هندسة المياه والبيئه 
ممكن استفسر عن وضع الجامعه والدكاتره و كيف التخصص منيح و لا لئ بهاي الجامعه.

----------


## shams spring

*يا هلا ميدو .....
شوف هلا بالنسبة لوضع الجامعة ..... مش عارفه شو بدي احكي
يعني اذا بدك كتخصص ودراسة وهيك... فوضعها كتير منيح... وتخصص المياه والبيئة كتير منيح ومطلوب حاليا 
والدراسة سهلة بالحصن .....

اما بالنسبة للخدمات الجامعية ووضع الجامعة الشكلي ....فبصراحة الوضع بخزي..... والخدمات مش ولا بد

بس نصيحة شخصية .... تخصصك كتير منيح .... وادرس فيها ...5 سنين وبتخلص*

----------

